# Added more photos



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

My 55g tank is divided by plexiglas. These two fishes (altuvei and rhombeus) are constantly trying to get at each other 24-7. I rarely see them not try to bite each other.

http://community.webshots.com/user/fishmantoo


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Webpage says it takes 30 min. to post pictures downloaded. So if the new pics aren't there, try again later.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

hey kool very nice pics you have there ... I have a RBP too i should make a post with some pics..very nice


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Thanks for the compliments. Added the last of my photos of the other p's I used to have. These are babies that hatched along time ago.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

nice fish. how'd you use a plexiglass divider? did you have it cut to size? i was thinking of using one in a 190.
wes


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

DREMEL drill my friend.....works wonders on cutting a plexiglass sheet. Just cut a shade more wider than your tank width and it slides in perfectly with a tiny slight curve. No need to solder or glue it in place. You can also cut holes (didn't do it for mine since I use dual filters) for circulation. :







:


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

Nice! Was it hard finding a fish as rare as an altuvei? I might try a divided 55 with a 5inch spilo and 7inch elongatus oo:


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

I got the fish from Frank at OPEFE (I live in Roseburg, just a few miles from Sutherlin) when he was closing out the exhibit.

Funny thing is, I didn't even know his exhibit was next town over until I heard about it in the news a few years ago. Then I found out he had a website too a few months ago. I'm really observant LOL


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

nice pics dude. the rotifers are so sweet :rockin:


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

sweet fish


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Just added a new pic of my altuvei today. Going to take one of rhomb in a little while and add it in. Sunlight really bleaches out the dark colors.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

nice p's


----------

